# 5pm tonight WEDNESDAY @ ASHES2ASHEs Bordentown NJ



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Variable and I are getting together at 
ASHES to ASHES
348 Farnsworth Ave.
Bordentown, NJ 08505

Coffee/BYOB bar
Wonderful relaxing smoke filled gathering.
908----623----7095
Tom


----------

